# Beginners question on what, when and how much WOOD CHIPS



## bang4dabuck (May 13, 2018)

OK I have a cheap Royal Oak 30" upright electric. After its all warmed up with the water pan inside I'll load my chip pan and then lay it on the element. How much chips ? Just enough to cover the bottom ( just a handful which is what I am doing right now ) or fill ? If I don't see smoke is that then time to DUMP and add new ? I just did this about a half hour or so ago I see no smoke. My RediChek is reading 235. I was seeing plenty of smoke initially when it was around 260. Right now I see a whisp of smoke seeping out thru the edg of the door. Should I use foil in place of the aluminum chip pan to facilitate the conduction of the heat ? The way I understand it, smoking takes place the first 3 hours, after that wrap or put in the oven to complete the cooking process. If so, about how much chips and again say at 225-250 would one need to empty or refill ?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 13, 2018)

A foil pie pan may work better or even a handful of dry chips wrapped up in foil with a few small holes poked in it laid right on the element.

Not sure what kind of flavor you are getting but some of the best smoke is nearly invisible.

Refilling it sort of depends on what you are cooking, how much smoke flavor you are looking for and what type of wood chips you are using.

I usually recommend adding smoke for about half of the estimated cook time so say you are cooking a whole chicken and you expect it take around 4 hours, I would keep refilling the pan when all of the chips burn up for a total time of about 2 hours.

The cool thing about the foil chip packages is that you can make several ahead of time and just add another one quickly when you stop seeing smoke.

Different types of wood will give you stronger or more subtle flavors and you just have to sort of experiment with it and keep good notes to see what you like.


----------



## Nutshell (May 13, 2018)

I left the chips behind and ordered an AMNPS.  Fill it, light it and let her rip.


----------



## rjbachli (May 14, 2018)

I just started last week with a Masterbuilt analogue smoker but I've already learned that the chip box that came in mine is useless and a foil pack right on the element is the way to go. Haven't used the water tray yet. Yet to attain this elusive thin blue smoke yet tho


----------



## SonnyE (May 14, 2018)

I like to tinker, and I avoided buying an Amazen maze. But that was wasted time.
If you get an AMNPS pellet maze you can forget about the OEM tray, foil, and fallderall.
1 row = ~4 hours of smoke. For me, a full tray = 11 continuous hours of gentle smoke.
And it uses pellets, available a lot of places.

No, I am not a salesman. I just know what works


----------



## Nutshell (May 14, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I like to tinker, and I avoided buying an Amazen maze. But that was wasted time.
> If you get an AMNPS pellet maze you can forget about the OEM tray, foil, and fallderall.
> 1 row = ~4 hours of smoke. For me, a full tray = 11 continuous hours of gentle smoke.
> And it uses pellets, available a lot of places.
> ...


This!!  I too wasted too much time on the tiny chip tray.  Just did my first smoke with my AMNPS and couldn't be happier.


----------



## bang4dabuck (May 14, 2018)

rjbachli said:


> I just started last week with a Masterbuilt analogue smoker but I've already learned that the chip box that came in mine is useless and a foil pack right on the element is the way to go. Haven't used the water tray yet. Yet to attain this elusive thin blue smoke yet tho



The water tray is supposed to be for adding moisture or so they say. I now use mine to help catch the drippings so I place under the meat. I try to add hot water to this tray to speed things along. I don't like the grease hitting the element because I think it creates an off taste. Also keep an eye on it as to add more water.

Ok seems a handful of chips at a time wrapped in foil. Will do


----------



## zwiller (May 15, 2018)

I smoked for decades and rarely got consistent TBS until I picked up the AMNPS.  I was convinced everyone here was a shill for the AMNPS since they sponsor here but eventually I caved and cannot believe I put it off.  Love the thing.  Not many here use water in the pan.  We use it to catch drippings.  Here's a good clip of TBS.  White smoke is BAD. When I ran chips I was loading every half hour or so.  That gets old with 12hour+ smokes.


----------



## SonnyE (May 15, 2018)

Cool video Sam!
Short and to the point. :)


----------



## bang4dabuck (May 15, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I smoked for decades and rarely got consistent TBS until I picked up the AMNPS.  I was convinced everyone here was a shill for the AMNPS since they sponsor here but eventually I caved and cannot believe I put it off.  Love the thing.  Not many here use water in the pan.  We use it to catch drippings.  Here's a good clip of TBS.  White smoke is BAD. When I ran chips I was loading every half hour or so.  That gets old with 12hour+ smokes.





I don't like an empty pan full of grease cooking in there. Some have told me they use sand instead. I chose water because I can add it boiled to not take away from the heat.

I have never heard of the AMNPS until this post but am not a regular visitor here. I will have to read up on it. I do have a bunch of pellets I never used. I will be building an electric smoker out of a water heater at least attempt to with an element from one of those farberware electric grills. Unfortunately there will be no heat control so I better design it right LOL. I guess cut a little at a time to come up with the right size heat wise. It's always hot in the jungle so probably bigger than those Colemans which I understand run hot anyway. They do have some nice pork over there but not much in beef although I guess I gotta try a brisket, my fav


----------



## SonnyE (May 16, 2018)

bang4dabuck said:


> I don't like an empty pan full of grease cooking in there. Some have told me they use sand instead. I chose water because I can add it boiled to not take away from the heat.
> 
> I have never heard of the AMNPS until this post but am not a regular visitor here. I will have to read up on it. I do have a bunch of pellets I never used. I will be building an electric smoker out of a water heater at least attempt to with an element from one of those farberware electric grills. Unfortunately there will be no heat control so I better design it right LOL. I guess cut a little at a time to come up with the right size heat wise. It's always hot in the jungle so probably bigger than those Colemans which I understand run hot anyway. They do have some nice pork over there but not much in beef although I guess I gotta try a brisket, my fav



I've used various elements in the past. One that worked very well was a smaller type electric stove, 240 volt, that I hooked up to 120 volt. It got hot enough to keep a can of chips smoldering, without any flare ups.
Later in life, I used a simple, inexpensive hot plate in a porcelain refrigerator.
One thing I liked about the hot plate approach is being able to set the heat, begin half way, then adjust to get a good smolder going.
If you'd like to control the internal temperature of your smoker (Making it a smoker Oven, like is so popular today) you can get controllers to do that.

But with the AMNPS, you simply put your pellets in the row, light it off and let it get a good smolder going. Each row  is about 4 hours. Mine, brand new, burn in, went 11 hours. Other friends here report the same.
I think it varies due to the moisture content of the pellets.
I wanted a way to get away from my Bradley smoke generator and the high cost of the pucks. The AMNPS and pellets is the best way I could find.
Ordering through Home Depot got free shipping. (I hate paying for shipping. I'm cheap and on a fixed income.)

Are you building vertical with your WH tank? Might want to cut it open before you start, to find a good one with less barnacles in it.
There is a section on builds here to browse around in. ;)


----------



## bang4dabuck (May 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I've used various elements in the past. One that worked very well was a smaller type electric stove, 240 volt, that I hooked up to 120 volt. It got hot enough to keep a can of chips smoldering, without any flare ups.
> Later in life, I used a simple, inexpensive hot plate in a porcelain refrigerator.
> One thing I liked about the hot plate approach is being able to set the heat, begin half way, then adjust to get a good smolder going.
> If you'd like to control the internal temperature of your smoker (Making it a smoker Oven, like is so popular today) you can get controllers to do that.
> ...




Here is my vessel, barely used. I'll probably just be doing ribs, belly and maybe a brisket if I can get a hold of it before they butcher it, lol. Thier skills leave much to be desired.


----------

